# digital Kamera für weniger als 200€



## schnarnd (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo kann mir jemand eine gute digital Kamera für unter 200€ empfehlen oder lohnt sich das denn nicht.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Für 170 Euro  ist die Canon A60 die beste Kamera. 

Wenn Dir Fotos auf Papier in maximal 10x15cm oder 13x18cm reichen, dann lohnt sich die Kamera. Ansonsten kannst Du zu der etwas teureren A70 mit 3 Megapixel greifen.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## schnarnd (11. Februar 2004)

*Danke vorerst*

Diese Kamera ist zwar ganz nett.aber ich glaub die läuft mit normalen batterien,dass heisst die leistung ist mies.ob da wohl akkus mehr ereichen weiss ich nicht!


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Die Leistung ist absolut nicht mies! Du kannst normale Batterien verwenden oder eben "normale" Akkus, was Dir folgenden Vorteil bringt: Sind die Akkus mal leer, kannst Du sie in einem Ladegerät aufladen und mit anderen Akkus weiter Fotos machen. Bei einer Kamera mit speziellem Akku ist erstmal Schluß mit Fotografieren, wenn der Akku leer ist. Und ein zusätzlicher Akku ist meistens sehr teuer.

Und nochmal: Die Leistung ist nicht mies, sondern hervorragend. (z.B. mit 1800mAh Akkus) 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Tim C. (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn du nur kleine (~500mA) Batterien oder Akkus in die Kamera packst, dann ist die Laufzeit sicherlich nicht so sehr hoch (gerade wenn du noch blitzt). Aber das wird dir mit jeder Kamera so gehen.
Ich habe die A70 und muss sagen, dass ich im Vergleich zu anderen Digitalkameras keinen übermäßig hohen Stromverbrauch feststellen konnte, zumal die Kamera nunmal spitzenmäßig arbeitet.

Mit meinen 2100mA Akkus läuft die echt lange, da kann man nix sagen.


----------



## schnarnd (12. Februar 2004)

*Hmm*

Also mein Bruder hat ne Kamera mit normalen Batterien.Mit der ist es echt extrem die Batterien halten nicht länger als für ca 10 Fotos und die schluckt auch noch 4 davon.
Naja,.. was haltet ihr von dieser Kamera?
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=316765
?


----------



## Vitalis (13. Februar 2004)

Sie mag kleiner und "stylischer" sein, aber was Bildqualität und Funktionalität angeht, kann sie mit der Canon nicht mithalten. Eine schlechte Kamera ist sie deshalb aber nicht. 

Und nochmal: Daß Du bei der Canon normale Batterien und Akkus verwenden kannst, ist ein riesiger Vorteil, kein Nachteil! Und die halten auch lange. Übrigens seh ich grad, auch bei der Minolta werden normale AA-Zellen verwendet...

Gruß,
Vita


----------



## ElmarRichter (13. Februar 2004)

Also die Diskussion über "normale" Baterien und Akkus verstehe ich nicht wirklich ....

Es gibt "normale" Hochleistungsbatterien ....
und für das selbe (nennen wir es einfach mal "Maß") gibt auch Hochleistungsakku's .....

Wo ist das Problem ... niemand zwingt Dich, oder Deinen Bruder in die Cam Akku's oder Baterien zu tun ....

Das solltest Du schon selbst abwägen, was Du kauft und benutzt,
es geht jedenfalls beides ....

BTW: Akku's macht man sich in einer Digi-Cam auch sehr schnell dadurch kaputt, 
weil die Cam die Akku's *nie* ganz entlädt ......
Also wenn Akku's .... dann solltet Ihr Euch auch ein gutes (sehr gutes => je nach Akkuqualität) Ladegerät kaufen ......

Elmar


----------



## schnarnd (14. Februar 2004)

*Danke!*

Ok Danke soweit.Ich denke ich werde mir schon diese Kamera kaufen.Die sollte sowieso eher für so Schnappschüsse sein ,eben keine "Profi" Fotos.
Und wie sieht  es denn aus mit den Akkus?Sind die Teuer?Und was sind die besten?Ich meine ich hätte auch mal 2100mAh Akkus gesehen.


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Thema Batterien...*

Also ich halte "normale Batterien" in einer Cam für ein unheimlichen Vorteil.
Es gibt momentan absolut günstige NiMh- Akkus ( 2100 mAh 4 Stck ca. 8,- bei Reichelt) und auch s.g. Schnellladegeräte (auch bei Reichelt für 15 €).
Erstens halten die in den Cams extrem lange  und zewitens: man kann sich ein paar Sätze hinlegen und schnell wechseln wenn ein Satz verbraucht ist.
Wie sieht´s mit dem Spezialakkus aus -> teuer und Ladegerät mitnehmen.
Standard-Batterien bekommt man notfalls (fast) überall gekauft.
Fazit: für mich kommt (noch) keine Cam mit Spezialakkus in Frage, meine haben Gott sei Dank alle "normale Batterien" - natürlich jetzt NiMh-Akkus.
Ciao
Mike


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (18. März 2004)

Nochmal Thema Akkus:

Ich habe die A60 und benutze NiMH-Akkus mit 1850mAh. Ich fotografiere eigentlich Grundsätzlich mit aktiviertem LCD Display und wenns eben nötig ist auch mit Blitz.

Die durchschnittliche Akkulaufzeit: *200-250 Bilder* pro Akkuladung. 


Es gibt Kameras, die wesentlich mehr "verbrauchen".


Dunsti


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Akkuladung*

Na - das spricht doch auch für Kameras  mit "normalen" Batterien.

Erfahrungsgemäß werden aber immer günstige Batterien oder NoiCd Akkus genommen, welche nach 10-30 Bildern leer sind. Hier zahlen sich wirklich gute Batterien  oder eben NiMh-Akkus aus.

Ciao
Mike


----------



## mailfor (24. April 2004)

ich hätt auch eine frage zu der Canon A60: kann man die Belichtungszeit und Belnde manuell einstellen?


----------



## mike_h (24. April 2004)

*canon A60*

Soweit ich gesehen habe kann die A60 manuelle Einstellungen.
Ich kenne nur Olympus - die cxxxx- Serien können alle so ziemlich alle 
Funktionen, also Manuell, Blenden-Zeitautomatik, Vollprogramm sowie diverse Situationsprogramme. Die Canon hat das glaube ich auch.
Das Beste ist: mal ansehen. Ich habe nur die Aussagen gefunden "Automatik, manuell". Das musst du dann mal sehen. Außerdem ist die Umschaltung auf die einzelnen Modis ebenso wichtig - wenn man erst über diverse Menüeinträge dahin kommt  ist es schon schlechter als wenn man s.g. Programmierbare Tasten (Olympus) einsetzen kann - dann schaltet ein Tastendruck die Programme um.

Ciao
Mike


----------

